# Do you know a good long-lets rental agency-Marbella



## poseypatti25 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hiya, I need to rent out my property in Marbella, Spain- on a long term basis 

Plz can you help if you know anyone looking - or one or two good agents you recommend to get it rented out quickly...... Thx in advance, Patricia


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

poseypatti25 said:


> Hiya, I need to rent out my property in Marbella, Spain- on a long term basis -
> Plz can you help if you know anyone looking - or one or two good agents you recommend to get it rented out quickly...... Thx in advance, Patricia


Hi Patricia,

how much are you hoping to rent it for?

I will look for the details of some agents I know and let you know in the next few days, also look at SUR in English and advertise there, but you will need to have somebody local to show the property


----------



## poseypatti25 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks...*

Hiya Mayotom, Thanks for quick reply. Yes I have an agent to show it as I let short-term usually, but need to let for long-term 5 months or more. Not sure on rental - will need some advise on that - as much as possible as it is in good location with great views and furnished tastefully and modern. Any ideas on price- I think 600-800 Euros per month - and on long-term I think tenant should pay utility bills -water and elec - is that correct? Or I will ask the agents when you send contact nos. Thx Patricia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

poseypatti25 said:


> Hiya Mayotom, Thanks for quick reply. Yes I have an agent to show it as I let short-term usually, but need to let for long-term 5 months or more. Not sure on rental - will need some advise on that - as much as possible as it is in good location with great views and furnished tastefully and modern. Any ideas on price- I think 600-800 Euros per month - and on long-term I think tenant should pay utility bills -water and elec - is that correct? Or I will ask the agents when you send contact nos. Thx Patricia


If you do a search of the forum you'll find several threads regarding letting

surely your agent being 'on the ground' will have an idea of the local rental market

or as mayotom suggested - surinenglish should give you some ideas


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Patricia,

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but for La Reserva, those rates are very high unless you are near the bottom of the hill or less than 10 minutes walk to the bus stop. The other reason I say this is that you are looking for a winter let as you want to make the most of next years summer lets, whereas most people looking for a long term rental will be looking for an 11month contract.
eg if somebody rented yours now for €400 per month for 6 months they will then be left in a situation next spring where they have to find a new place and most owners are gearing up for the Summer season of holiday lets. In la Reserva there are dozens if not hundreds of empty properties all fighting for the few people who are looking for a long term tennant. The best option is to contact La reserva directly as they also do long term rentals, this will help to get an idea of what rates can be charged.

as for the utilities, yes the tennant will pay, but you/your agent must make sure that they set up a direct debit and all bills are paid before they get their deposit back.


----------

